# Neue Festplatte, PC fährt nicht mehr hoch



## lorito78 (28. Februar 2009)

*Neue Festplatte, PC fährt nicht mehr hoch*

Ich hab einfach an meinem Einwandfrei funktionierendem PC eine neue und grössere Festplatte angeschlossen und er fährt nicht hoch, ich komm nicht mal ins BIOS. Steck ich die Alte wieder an, funktioniert alles so wie immer.

Servus, hab meinen PC vor ca. 4 Jahren selber zusammengebastelt und bis jetzt lief alles Prima. Wurde vor ein paar Tagen von Freunden überredet, dass ich bei World of Warcraft mitspielen soll und nachdem ich ne Probeversion installiert und erfolgreich probiert habe, musste ich feststellen, dass meine Festplatte (eine damals schon alte Maxtor Diamond mit 40GB und lustigen 5400 rpm) zu klein ist für die Vollversion mit allen Erweiterungen, also spazier ich zum nächsten PC-Laden und hol mir ne größere Festplatte. Eine Seagate mit 160 GB (Seagate Technology - U Series 9)
Ich stöpsel die alte Festplatte ab, setzte den Jumper bei der Neuen auf Master, steck sie an, schalt den den Rechner ein und ... Nix! 
Um genau zu sein, startet das BIOS und bleibt dann scheinbar hängen, F2 drücken um ins BIOS zu kommen bringt nichts, ausser der Mitteilung, dass das BIOS gestartet wird, oder sowas, F11 bringt auch nix. Bildschirm zeigt mir alles an wie es sein sollte, nur dass nichts weitergeht. Namlich, Mainboard (ASRock Motherboard - Product - 939Dual-SATA2 - Overview), die neueste BIOS Version 2.3 (von Anfang 2006, aber die aktuellste eben), den Prozessor und wie schnell er läuft, die 2048 MB RAM und dass sie ok sind, Primary Master IDE Hard disk, die 2 CD/DVD Laufwerke als secondaries und am Ende zeigts mir noch folgendes : 
Primary Master ST3160022 ACE 9.51  (das is die neue Festplatte, wird also richtig erkannt)
und
Ultra DMA Mode-5 S.M.A.R.T. Capable but Disabled (Meldung die ich weder kenne noch verstehe)
Habe gelesen, dass es möglich ist, dass die Neue Festplatte zu groß ist, aber kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das Mainboard sollte mit viel moderneren und grösseren Festplatten eigentlich kein Problem haben. Kabel müssen in Ordnung sein, weil ich gerade die alte Festplatte wieder angeschlossen habe um im Internet nach Antworten zu suchen (vergebens) und hier zu schreiben.
Hab mir nur keine SATA2 Platte geholt, weil n Freund vor ein paar Wochen irgendwelche (Treiber?)Probleme bei seiner Windows Neuinstallation hatte und ich mir dachte, die Probleme erspar ich mir, ich hol mir ein älteres Modell. Dumm gelaufen.

Hoffe dass mir vielleicht jemand helfen kann, ich selber werd erstmal die Platte als Slave probieren und vielleicht auch noch den Jumper umsetzten um "Limit Drive Capacity to 32 GB" zu probieren. Nachdem ich mir was zu essen gemacht hab 

bis später

Als Slave der alten HDD funktionierts auch nicht, friert auch beim hochfahren ein. 
Jumper umsetzen auf "Limit Drive Capacity to 32 GB" funktioniert, PC erkennt die platte und theoretisch könnte ich windows installieren. Aber eben nur auf den 32GB die restlichen 128GB verschwinden dann wahrscheinlich.
Jetzt könnte ich natürlich versuchen auf der auf 32GB limitierten HDD windows zu installieren, dann runterfahren, Jumper wieder auf Master setzen und schaun was passiert, oder ob ich irgendwie nachträglich den Rest der Platte aus der Versenkung holen kann, aber das ist meine letzte Option. erst such ich noch ein paar stunden im Netz nach möglichen anderen Lösungen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue Festplatte, PC fährt nicht mehr hoch*

Ok,ließ dir in diesem thread bitte mal die letzten 3 post`s durch und probiere den lösungsansatz.
Sollte das nicht helfen,dann bitte wieder melden.


----------



## lorito78 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Neue Festplatte, PC fährt nicht mehr hoch*

Danke für die Antwort, aber ein paar minuten vor deinem Post, hab ich noch nen Anlauf gestartet und es irgendwie hingekriegt.

Ich habe 3 Sachen (dummerweise gleichzeitig) verändert und dann liefs. Ich vermute, dass im BIOS "*32Bit Data Transfer*" von Disabled auf *Enabled* den Ausschlag gegeben hat. Ausserdem hab ich auch noch S.M.A.R.T. von Auto auf Enabled umgestellt. 
Aber vorher hab ich noch was unnötig kompliziertes gemacht, deshalb weiss ich leider eben nicht ob das 32Bit zeugs das ausschlaggebende war. Ich hab die neue Festplatte allein angeschlossen, dabei den Jumper "auf 32GB limitieren" gesetzt, weil das die einzige Möglichkeit war, dass der PC (mit angeschlossener neuer HDD) booten konnte, dann die Windows-CD arbeiten lassen, bis ich gefragt wurde ob ich diese 32GB HDD in kleinere Partitionen Teilen will, da hab ich die bestehende 32 GB partition aufgehoben, um zu sehen ob vielleicht dann ganz magisch die anderen 128 GB auftauchen (dem war nicht so) und dann doch kalte Füße bekommen, den PC runtergefahren, Festplatte abgestöpselt, ganz ohne HDD nochmal in BIOS, ob ich vielleicht was übersehen habe und die 2 oben erwähnten Sachen verändert. Danach hab ich die Platte wieder als Master gejumpert ums ein letztes mal zu versuchen und booten läuft!! WindowsCD tut das Ihre, 160GB zum Partitionieren aufeinmal da und alles läuft wie geschmiert

*Bis heute* 

Samstag auf Sonntag Nacht hab ich Windows installiert, dann vom Memorystick Treiber (Graka und Onboard-LAN und -Sound), Antivirus (Avira, die Gratisversion) und Skype installiert. Per Kabel ans Internet angeschlossen und Firefox, Office und World of warcraft installiert. Alles läuft den ganzen So und Mo prima. 
Bis ich heute um 23 Uhr herum merkte, dass ich meine *.pdf Dateien nicht öffnen kann, also geh ich, während parallel auf einer dubiosen Seite ein Stream mit meiner Lieblingserie lädt und ich hier gerade Deine Antwort lese, auf Adobe.com und der PC hängt! Strg+Alt+Entf, dauert ewig, schließe Firefox und alles läuft wieder. Kurz. Sekunden später kommt ne Mitteilung vom Monitor "No Signal Output" und aus isser. Jetzt will er nicht mal im abgesicherten Modus hochfahren. Systemwiederherstellung geht auch nicht, weil ich keinen Systemwiederherstellungspunkt gemacht hab (wollt ich erst wenn ich alle kleinen Programme installiert hatte).
*Seufz*
Alte Festplatte angeschlossen, alles läuft und hier bin ich wieder, grad als ich Stolz berichten wollte, dass ich mein Problem irgendwie selber lösen konnte, diesmal anscheinend mit nem Softwareproblem. Nehm ich mal an. 


Um Deinen Vorherigen Post zu beantworten. Meine Festplatte ist alleine an nem 80-adrigem Kabel angeschlossen, an dem ich erst vor ein paar Monaten ne andere ähnlich alte 60GB Platte von nem Freund als Slave am grauen Mittelanschluss angeschlossen hatte (Kurzschluss hatte seine CPU weggeschmort, wir wollten sehen ob die Festplatte intakt geblieben war) und das lief einwandfrei. 
Mein alter CD Brenner und ein neuerer DVD Brenner sind beide an einem anderen Kabel (auch Kein SATA, sondern n altes ATA/ATAPI oder sowas, also genau dasselbe wie für die IDE Fesplatte) angeschlossen.
Meine Tastatur und Maus sind beide am jeweiligen PS/2 Port angestöpselt.
Die Bootreihenfolge hab ich im BIOS selber eingestellt, Primary Master, dann CD/DVD, dann nix (Floppy hab ich seit Jahren nicht angeschlossen)

Tut mir Leid, dass ich so einen Riesenaufsatz schreibe, aber ich will nur alles so genau wie möglich erklären um mögliche Fragen auszuschliessen, falls mir wer weiterhelfen kann oder will. Morgen tüftel ich weiter


----------



## lorito78 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Neue Festplatte, PC fährt nicht mehr hoch*

ok, das neue Problem is defffo n Softwareproblem, hab grad die neue HDD als SLave der alten angeschlossen und das hochfahren hat ewig gedauert, aber funktioniert. Resultat: You may have been blabla ich dürfte ner piratenkopie (schlechten) reingefallen sein, Problem is, meine Original CD mit Key is verliehen, verschenkt? who knows.
meine alte festplatte mit original schein mitzuspielen, bin ja grad online, aber die neuu platte ... jaa ...

Software/piraterieproblem, der thread darf geschlossen werden

super


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. März 2009)

*AW: Neue Festplatte, PC fährt nicht mehr hoch*

Inwiefern dauert das hochfahren mit deiner alten platte ewig?Normal ewig oder ewig ewig?
Hast du dich schon mal mit dem gedanken befasst,die partition deiner alten platte einfach auf die neue zu spiegeln?Freeware fällt mir jetzt aber keine ein.Benutze selber acronis true image home.


----------



## lorito78 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Neue Festplatte, PC fährt nicht mehr hoch*

Natürlich hab ich Deinen letzten Eintrag nicht gesehen, bevor ich heute Mittag entschied die neu Platte einfach nochmal neu aufzusetzen. Wenn ich das nächste mal sowas anfange werd ich aufjedenfall dran denken. und nein ich hab noch nicht dran gedacht ne spiegelung durchzuführen, wer mal rumfragen ob jemand sowas daheim rumliegen hat, danke.

Aufjedenfall hab ich die neue Seagate Platte als Master gejumpert, alleine in den PC angeschlossen, ne Original XP-CD reingelegt und losgelegt.
*1.Kuriosum:* Bevor ich die Festplatte ganz platt mach denk ich mir, sollte ich doch probieren Windows zu reparieren. Lande auf nem DOS Screen. Ok, ein bisschen erinner ich mich noch dran. C: DIR - irgendeine fehlermeldung, kann nichts lesen. Ok, dann eben BOOTCFG - irgendein Fehler, zuerst checkdisc durchführen. Ok, CHKDSK - passt alles?! Kann nicht stimmen CHKDSK /R - 45minuten später bei 64%, noch während ich grad zufällig auf den Bildschirm schau plötzlich wieder bei 50% und ca. 2 Stunden später bei ein und demselben Scan noch immer bei 50%  PC abgewürgt und mal sehen was passiert wenn ich Windows einfach neu draufhau.
*2.Kuriosum:* Als mich der Installationswizard frägt auf welche Partition ich Windows installieren will, stelle ich fest, dass die vorherige Systempartition (Windows, Treiber, Programme) und die Partition auf die ich World of Warcraft installiert hatte beide weg waren!  Die Partition auf die Daten kommen sollten und bis dahin nur ein paar Fotos drauf waren war noch als E: vorhanden.
*3.Kuriosum:* Installation läuft einwandfrei. Einmal runter und wieder rauffahren. Fehlermeldung, CHKDSK muss durchgeführt werden Datensatzsegmente 9784, 9785, 9786, 9787 können nicht gelesen werden, dann gehts wieder weiter, als wär nie was gewesen 
*4.Kuriosum:* Nach jeder treiberinstallation beschwerdefreier neustart, nur dass er länger dauert als mit meiner alten Festplatte. 30 sek bis der Windowsladescreen erscheint und die HDD macht hektische Geräusche, aber das is beim Hochfahren zu erwarten, denk ich mal. 
*5.Kuriosum:* Nachdem ich die ersten paar Programme installiert hab, denk ich mir, dass eine kleine Defragmentierung bestimmt nicht schaden kann, damit das hochfahren vielleicht etwas flotter geht. Bei "53% Komprimieren der Dateien" blieb er (ich ging n Bierchen trinken, um Ihm etwas Zeit zu geben) zwei bis drei Stunden lang hängen, bis ichs unterbrach. (wahrscheinlich wurde irgendwas in einen der nicht lesbaren Sektoren verschoben) 

Ich glaube ich habe berechtigten Grund zur Annahme, dass mit der Fesplatte physisch was nicht stimmt, oder? Ich hab zwar erst am Montag Zeit zu Geschäftszeiten in den Laden zu gehen, in dem ich die Platte gekauft habe, aber ich denk das sollte ich mal tun. 
Und übrigens find ich smilies toll, hehehe


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. März 2009)

*AW: Neue Festplatte, PC fährt nicht mehr hoch*



lorito78 schrieb:


> Und übrigens find ich smilies toll, hehehe


Hab ich gemerkt.
Nach dem,was du so beschreibst,würde ich die platte auch umtauschen.Du solltest aber mal fragen,ob du ggf. als austauschplatte eine sata-platte bekommen kannst.Die sind einfach schneller.


----------



## lorito78 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Neue Festplatte, PC fährt nicht mehr hoch*

mach ich


----------



## lorito78 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Neue Festplatte, PC fährt nicht mehr hoch*

Festplatte umgetauscht, sie war tatsächlich defekt, neue Platte angeschlossen und alles lief wie am Schnürchen


----------



## Falcon (10. März 2009)

*AW: Neue Festplatte, PC fährt nicht mehr hoch*

Mach mal ein BIOS Update. Unabhängig davon ob die Platte jetzt defekt war oder nicht.


----------



## lorito78 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Neue Festplatte, PC fährt nicht mehr hoch*

Das aktuellste BIOS hab ich schon vor 2 Jahren draufgeklatscht. Seitdem ist nichts neues mehr für mich rausgekommen. Läuft jetzt eh alles absolut einwandfrei.


----------

